# Ivan the Great



## Doglover4life (May 29, 2010)

this is Ivan. He is my first chihuahua I ever owned. He is so well behaved, he is not a barker or biter. He is the best dog ever.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ivan is very, very cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So tiny and cute! :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

He is very cute...looks so serious!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He really is a cutie. He looks like he's got eyebrows!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

He looks like he's related to Yoda! He must be very well "balanced" :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Either you're extremely lucky or you've worked hard at training Ivan since puppyhood. Whatever it is, Ivan is sure lucky to have you!


----------

